
Putting a Face (Mine) to the Risks Posed by GOP Games on Mueller Investigation - severine
https://www.emptywheel.net/2018/07/03/putting-a-face-mine-to-the-risks-posed-by-gop-games-on-mueller-investigation/
======
IronWolve
What risks, sounds like a conspiracy theory.

